# 325xi vs. 325i



## Fritz (Sep 8, 2003)

Yet another question for all you seasoned experts...

I currently drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee... I want a sporty car that is fun to drive... I live in an area that gets snow...

Will I be happy w/ a 325xi Manual? The other option is getting a 325i and a 2nd set of snow tires. I am planning on getting the sports package for either, but I noticed that you only get the sport suspension for the i, and not the xi. Am I going to be really dissapointed that I got the xi? 

I feel like I'm getting way to overboard w/ a lot of this stuff. If I truely won't be happy w/ a 325 unless it has sport suspension, then that's one thing, but I'm not even sure that I would notice the difference. It's not like I've been driving sporty cars for years.

Opinions?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Can you stop by Yer Friendly BMW Dealer and test-drive a sport, a non-sport, and an xi? That'll tell you what you want and what you'd be disappointed with...


----------



## kiloechoxray (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm in now way a seasoned expert but- I did have an all wheel drive car before I purchased my 325xi a couple of weeks ago. I had a 1995 Audi 90 quattro. 
I was planning on getting another Audi, an A4 1.8t quattro with a standard tranny but I test drove the 325xi the same day as the A4 and the 325xi is far superior in handling, ride, power delivery, nicer interior bigger standard wheels, etc. 
I didnt want a two wheel drive version cause I also live where it snows and all wheel handles so good, so I didn't bother to drive a two wheels version. Anyway, I'm infatuated with its performance. I think with the SP you get 17" wheels, which you dont get on the 325xi. HTH


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

hi, this has been discussed MANY times on this web site. it's a crap shoot.

i have a 5-speed manual 325xi. it moves swiftly but has to be rev'd past 3000rpms to get it going. i've driven the 325i manual and there is a slight difference in acceleration because of the xi's added weight of 300 some pounds.

...regarding the sport suspension. the last time i heard (last yr) , the sports package on the 325s ONLY upgraded the seats, rims, and steering wheel. it doesn't upgrade the suspension itself. now the 330's sports package upgrades the suspension. 

now about the snow factor...
i would never get an i while living in philade[phia despite it snows only a few times a season. my xi has outperformed a friend's 325i 10-fold on snowy/icy philadelphia hilly areas. he even admits his car can't be driven in the snow like my car can. another friend who bought a rear wheel drive mercedes 320 won't even take his car out when it snows because of all the fish tailing it does in the snow.

however, there are many on this board whom feel putting snow tires on an i will be better in snow than the xi. also, i don't the fact of having to deal with changing and storing tires/rims every winter? personally, i disagree with i's with snows and can't see the logic but to each his/her own. i respect other people's decisions as lomg as i'm not in their rear wheel drive car while it's snowing or parking in the snow.

i'm a former mustang and explorer owner so owned both ends of the spectrum (rear and 4 wheel drive). i would never go back to owning a rear wheel drive car nor endorse it unless it was a pleasure car. yeah, i know the bmws have so much more traction googies than the mustang but the bottom line is i also experienced, saw, and read nightmare stories about rear wheel bmws having problems in the snow. 

i think you're real questions should be whether to get a 325xi or 330xi if you're concerned about traction and performance/handling. anyway, do a search for my username or "xi" and you'll see all the discussions we had about i vs. xi on this web site.


----------



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

YES, you will notice a difference! I've owned bimmers both with and without the sport suspension, and I could never go back to the non-sport suspension (personal preference of course). If I were getting a 325, I would get the sport package with a set of winter rims/tires, no question about it. And I'm in CT where there's much more snow than VA!

BTW, the car will handle GREAT with snow tires!


----------



## nicko325 (Aug 24, 2003)

I didn't have the money to get a brand new bmw. I got a 94 325is with a 5 speed. And if I had the money I still wouldn't get a new 325. My car runs nearly a second faster in the quarter mile and looks sportier in my eyes. Boxier, more aggresive. It also ways 3060 pounds fully loaded. The cars are too heavy now. I don't konw but I would assume the new one weighs nearly 3400 pounds. Get an E36 325 or 328is. Upgrade the differential by 10 percent for 400 or 500 bucks if you can find a used one, and you have a car for 10 grand that can run with a new 330. Can't imagine its too winter worthy though.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

xmas63 said:


> YES, you will notice a difference! I've owned bimmers both with and without the sport suspension, and I could never go back to the non-sport suspension (personal preference of course).


the 325s sports package doesn't include an upgraded suspension just 17" rims, steering wheel, and sports seats, right? he wants a 325i not 330i. only the 330i's sports package gets the improves suspension tweaks. am i right on this?


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

jaisonline said:


> the 325s sports package doesn't include an upgraded suspension just 17" rims, steering wheel, and sports seats, right? he wants a 325i not 330i. only the 330i's sports package gets the improves suspension tweaks. am i right on this?


Not sure about the X but I understand that the 330 comes with sport suspension standard, and the sport package changes the wheels/tires, stearing wheel and seats. The 325 does get a suspension "upgrade" if you get the sport package, along with the other changes (wheels, wheel & seats).


----------



## Fritz (Sep 8, 2003)

jaisonline said:


> the 325s sports package doesn't include an upgraded suspension just 17" rims, steering wheel, and sports seats, right? he wants a 325i not 330i. only the 330i's sports package gets the improves suspension tweaks. am i right on this?


325i w/ sports package comes w/ the sport tuned suspension, 330i comes standard w/ this. I'm looking at the spec sheet for the '04 builds.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Fritz said:


> 325i w/ sports package comes w/ the sport tuned suspension, 330i comes standard w/ this. I'm looking at the spec sheet for the '04 builds.


You are both right...the Xi does not have a tuned suspension with the sport package while the i does. Just double checked at bmwusa.com


----------



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

Fritz said:


> 325i w/ sports package comes w/ the sport tuned suspension, 330i comes standard w/ this. I'm looking at the spec sheet for the '04 builds.


What he said. And like Hugh said, if you get an xi (regardless of 325 or 330), the sport suspension is out.


----------



## dcar330i (May 2, 2003)

330i with Snows in Michigan has been fine. The performance was similar to my previous FWD accord. DSC is amazing, turning it off is amazing fun. I cannot see how the I with snows could ever match an XI though.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

finally, someone who owns an I (with snow tires) with common sense when it comes to driving in the snow. dcar330i admits the I with snows is good but it's probably not as good as the XI in snow. when it comes to cornering, going up/down hills, and parking, the XI beats the I.



dcar330i said:


> 330i with Snows in Michigan has been fine. The performance was similar to my previous FWD accord. DSC is amazing, turning it off is amazing fun. I cannot see how the I with snows could ever match an XI though.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

No BMW has enough ground clearance to make AWD necessary.


----------



## '02-325XiT (Jul 27, 2002)

rumatt said:


> Steep driveways?


Indeed. If you're in doubt about the performance in snow, and you're going to spend $40K on a bimmer anyway, get the Xi AND get the snows. The Xi will get you out of the driveway. The snows will get you around the corner and stopped.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

so your saying that you will need the xi for living in arlington?  


I would say that the 325i would do you fine. Just get some winter tires if you plan on getting the sport package. That should be more than enough for DC weather. I know this winter was a different story with the winter, but honestly... I just dont think that the xi would be all that worth getting. I used to drive a 96 chevy blazer, and I understand that you might lose some in mobility when it snows. but I think the 325 should do you fine for the weather in the DC area


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

rumatt said:


> Steep driveways?


there are very few steep driveways in arlington... :eeps:

but a steep driveway wouldnt be enough to make me get an xi... I would learn to shovel and salt


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm still not sure what possessed me to order the AWD system. The cost was similar to snow wheels and tires. Worse yet, I ended up paying out that cost ANYWAY because I needed wheels to mount performance tires on. In the DC area there certainly aren't many areas that a RWD 3'er on snow tires couldn't get to. (Heck, my Dad didn't have much trouble in a RWD 3'er on summer tires.)


----------



## kiloechoxray (Sep 9, 2003)

jaisonline said:


> finally, someone who owns an I (with snow tires) with common sense when it comes to driving in the snow. dcar330i admits the I with snows is good but it's probably not as good as the XI in snow. when it comes to cornering, going up/down hills, and parking, the XI beats the I.


This brings up a question that I have about this issue. If the SP gives you an improved suspension, it does this so that handling, cornering etc. are improved. But doesn't AWD provide the improved handling as well? Plus better performance is winter conditions?


----------



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

kiloechoxray said:


> This brings up a question that I have about this issue. If the SP gives you an improved suspension, it does this so that handling, cornering etc. are improved. But doesn't AWD provide the improved handling as well? Plus better performance is winter conditions?


No, once you get AWD, improved handling afforded by the sport suspension, lower center of gravity, and wider, lower profile tires is out the window. Even if you get the sport package, you do not get the handling benefits of the sport package if you get an xi---you just get the seats, steering wheel, rims and bumpers. Even on a 330 where the sport suspension is standard, when you get an 330xi, you get the "regular" suspension and a higher center of gravity.

(BTW, kilo, where in SW CT are you?)


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

Fritz said:


> Yet another question for all you seasoned experts...
> 
> I currently drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee... I want a sporty car that is fun to drive... I live in an area that gets snow...
> 
> ...


I have a 98 328I and I never had any problems with the snow and I live in New Jersey last year we got snowed in pretty bad !! but my car had no problems my car came w/ the PP only. I just got a 04 325i because of the same fact that I never had any problems w/ my 328i. Save some $$$ drive safe and you should be fine. BTW the 325 is faster then the XI I test drove both cars. Good luck


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

Lowered my xi  with H&R coilovers. It handles incredibly well plus the added benifit of AWD.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

jraymond said:


> Lowered my xi  with H&R coilovers. It handles incredibly well plus the added benifit of AWD.


Dude your car looks awesome man ... What a difference that makes, are you planning to do anything else to your car?


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

LordByron said:


> Dude your car looks awesome man ... What a difference that makes, are you planning to do anything else to your car?


Hey thanks.

I'm waiting for UUC motorwerks to produce sways for the xi. Also, waiting for shark injector to go into production. Waiting and waiting and waiting and .... well some of you know the story here, no need to open old wounds.


----------



## kiloechoxray (Sep 9, 2003)

jraymond said:


> Lowered my xi  with H&R coilovers. It handles incredibly well plus the added benifit of AWD.


OK Now I'm intrigued. I think this might be a future nmod for me. What size wheels do you have on your car? Also, does this affect the warranty any (I assume no but I have to ask)


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You lose your suspension warranty and will get flak from your dealer in other areas, too.


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> You lose your suspension warranty and will get flak from your dealer in other areas, too.


I don't believe that you lose your warranty. My dealer thinks that what I have done to my car is great and requested that I write it down so they could share it with their other customers that might be interested.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Depends on the dealer. The one I bought the car from tried (and failed, actually) to get my brake warranty voided because they found ATE SuperBlue in the system. I'd say that roughly half of all BMW dealers are like that.


----------



## jraymond (Jul 4, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Depends on the dealer. The one I bought the car from tried (and failed, actually) to get my brake warranty voided because they found ATE SuperBlue in the system. I'd say that roughly half of all BMW dealers are like that.


It's frustrating to have such a difference in approaches from different dealers. Especially when yours is the only one around for hundreds of miles. Luckily mine has been customer oriented on balance.


----------

